# new to fish



## kit10grl (Sep 12, 2008)

Hiya. 

I know i am probably being hopeful here but i have always liked neons and would like to get a small tank with just a shoal of neons in. I am not sure how good i will be at fishkeeping so just want to get a small tank to see how it goes ive seen a really small one but im not sure if its too small?

Its a 7.5 litre tank and i was thinking maybe just six neons

what else would i need other than a tank?

any advice apreciated


----------



## SeaThreePeeO (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi and weclome to fish keeping.

I have a link that has a chart to help you discover how many Neons you can keep in a tank. Unfortunately it is all worked out in Gallons not Litres.

How Many Fish Can I Keep? - The First Tank Guide - How to Determine the Safe Holding Capacity of Your Fish Tank

I hope this helps


----------



## AndyM (Sep 20, 2008)

A 7.5l tank is only about 1.7 gallons, which really isn't much at all. A tank this small can actually be harder to maintain as changes in temperature and water quality happen faster, which causes more stress on the fish than slower changes.

If you want to use this tank, then I'd say that is only big enough for 2 or 3 tetras - it may take 4 if you keep an eye on water quality.

Other things you will need (if not with the tank):

1x small heater.
1x small internal filter (an internal filter that sits in the corner will be better than a gravel filter in this size tank).
1x light if you want to show off the fish's colours.

You can also put in some decorations, and a very thin layer of gravel (not too much or you will lose water capacity) to help the tank from looking bare.

I'd only add 2 fish at first, let the tank run for at least 2 weeks before adding more to allow time for the bacteria that will break down waste products to build up. A cheap water quality kit that at the very least checks for ammonia and nitrites will do the job (the tests should be at 0 when things are running properly).

It will still need a partial water change every other week or so, about 1/4 of the tank's volume should be changed with cold tap water that has been allowed to stand for at least 24 hours to allow any chlorine to gas off.


----------



## chantys (Jul 26, 2008)

im sorry but there is noway even one tetra can be kept in 7.5litres that is a death trap they would also be psychologically deprived if kept in a group of any less than 6 you need to get a tank of at least 40 litres. Make sure you do a fishless cycle first as this will avoid any deaths. i hope this is some help good luck


----------

